# The *My other car is..... * thread :)



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

Both me and my wife always wanted a TT but family and work commitments meant we couldn't have one. But in December we finally got one - but I drive a 1985 VW camper van everyday for work. I've had two of this type , the T25 and two of the Aircooled T2 types , our first one in 1988 when few appreciated their value. I have done all the mechanical work on my vehicles myself apart from welding and body work


----------



## Livia329 (Jan 24, 2015)

My other ride has two wheels 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

My other ride is handy when it snows


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

Livia329 said:


> My other ride has two wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

Jenny H said:


> My other ride is handy when it snows
> 
> View attachment 1


I run a photo blog, and when I used to post a lot on Facebook ( for the photos on tumblr) I ran a joke saying **this photo will destroy the internet ** and used this tractor


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

This is my 1991 VW Corrado which is going to be sadly for sale shortly


----------



## Livia329 (Jan 24, 2015)

MikeHawes said:


> Livia329 said:
> 
> 
> > My other ride has two wheels
> ...


Yeah I don't ride it in winter, I did all my tests in the freezing cold winter only the determination kept me warm. Gives me time to take it apart and do things to it.

Some drivers should not be on the road, they'd miss a bright pink HGV with flashing lights.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The work wagon









The toys






























On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## PeterW (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice bikes 
My work bike


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My other cars another TT








And my other other car is a Golf R warranty runs out in March so I can get to work on it :twisted:


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> My other cars another TT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Quattro Sport - had I known more about TT's and done more homework I might have been tempted to get one rather than a Mk 2 , however the bucket seats might not have done for my wife driving around all day.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MikeHawes said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > My other cars another TT
> ...


You could order them with the standard seats so there are a few about with standard seats, but to be honest i find the recaros more better than the standard seats so much so I also have them in yellow


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Wife's got a 14. TDi Polo.

utterly bullet proof and surprisingly nippy


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

My wife has a fiat 500s.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

3dr VW Golf GTi in candy white (mk6)-gonna be a keeper


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

mwad said:


> 3dr VW Golf GTi in candy white (mk6)-gonna be a keeper


We had the Mk5 GT fsi till some clown wrote it off for us, still we could then go out and get a TT


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

MikeHawes said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > 3dr VW Golf GTi in candy white (mk6)-gonna be a keeper
> ...


I had a mk6 GT before the GTi but mine was nothing but trouble


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

A berlingo van

Currently a 5 vehicle household living on a terraced street 

TT
Fiat 500
Corsa
Berlingo x 2


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

A Land Rover Defender 90 X-Tech Special Edition currently upgraded with:

Wipac 4x4 Lights
Rear Windows Added
Benches in the back
Chequer Plating sils and wings
Side Steps
Fully galvanised new chassis
Old Man Emu Medium Duty 30mm Lift Kit Includes 4 x Nitrocharger Sport Shocks and 4 Springs.
Old Man Emu Defender 90/110 Steering Damper
Terrafirma Stainless Steel Braided Brake Hoses +50mm Length for Defender 90/110 99 - 04 with Abs
Britpart Super-Heavy Duty Clutch Kit for TD5
Disc Handbrake Conversion - Defender
Full Exhaust System - Td5 Diesel 90 - Stainless Steel


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> A Land Rover Defender 90 X-Tech Special Edition currently upgraded with:
> 
> Wipac 4x4 Lights
> Rear Windows Added
> ...


My daughter would love a defender - she's a horserider, and at agri university doing biovet, all farm stuff etc. They are brilliant, but if we thought TT's held their value then look at defenders!


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

MikeHawes said:


> My daughter would love a defender - she's a horserider, and at agri university doing biovet, all farm stuff etc. They are brilliant, but if we thought TT's held their value then look at defenders!


Yh my sister is the same, doing vetenary science at Hartpury, that's why it got the uprated chasis and clutch to tow a two horse box up the damn hills!

Horse box can be seen on the left and the newly built garage!



This is what my life has become now.....


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

My daughter is at Harper Adams , we avoided getting a Horsebox as it was always easier to hire a place in a motorised box lorry from the yard where we kept the horses. That said she won't rest till she gets a defender - at Harper Adams they ALL drive them or range rovers , however she rear ended someone last year in a peugot 106 so insurance from now on will be astronomical


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

MikeHawes said:


> My daughter is at Harper Adams , we avoided getting a Horsebox as it was always easier to hire a place in a motorised box lorry from the yard where we kept the horses. That said she won't rest till she gets a defender - at Harper Adams they ALL drive them or range rovers , however she rear ended someone last year in a peugot 106 so insurance from now on will be astronomical


Small world, sister is the same, I had the defender as a first car, but she rear ended someone in her polo and whilst the damage was under £100 the person she bumped insisted on going through insurance so hers is expensive. Although a very worthwhile investment getting one.

Yh we have a horsebox because we have stables/an arena at the house.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

new to the TT fold, but an old hat with Audi's... my baby:

In her winter guise...


Featured by Audi...



On the rally last year for Prostate Cancer...


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

1781cc said:


> new to the TT fold, but an old hat with Audi's... my baby:
> 
> In her winter guise...
> *snip*
> ...


Cancer ain't no joke, having lost my mother, who was 56 at the time to it (not prostate) I have a lot of respect for you.

Props brother. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Cancer ain't no joke, having lost my mother, who was 56 at the time to it (not prostate) I have a lot of respect for you.
> 
> Props brother. [smiley=dude.gif]


Sorry to hear about your loss, i'm lost for words, so young


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

1781cc said:


> new to the TT fold, but an old hat with Audi's... my baby:
> 
> In her winter guise...
> 
> ...


I am loving the Cabriolet, I didn't know you could get a hard top for it, we had the audi 80e the 2.8 V6 FWD , it was a right handful to drive but superb, we were sorry to see it go


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

I like the new awareness campaigns for cancer - like the Prostate one and the ones about lung cancer and oesophageal (sp?) cancer , the latter with the bloke in the advert always taking anti acids thinking they always have indigestion. My father in law was like that, just thinking he had indigestion, but he had cancer and died very suddenly.


----------



## SBL (May 9, 2014)

My other car is company issue BMW 320D. Also have a Qashqai in the house.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Snapshot of my dad car 
gto twin turbo 415bhp


----------



## misano03 (Nov 21, 2014)

GSXR1000K6... 186mph of madness... LMAO every day... :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

A ford... and a diesel one at that! :lol:


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm not quit sure but I guess I really like Audi.... :lol:

So, other than the 2006 TT Mk2 V6









2012 Audi S5 (333hp) - The day I picked it up 3 years ago.









2013 Audi A3 8V 2.0TDI (150hp)- Actually can't say it's mine - company car. Also the day I picked it up. (Hideous winter wheels fitted by the dealer). Really nice everyday car. Not the best light/place for a picture, I know  









2007 Audi A4 2.0TDI (170hp) - This one I keep in my home country so I can have a car at disposal every time I go there.









So I guess I'm a white and grey guy :-|


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Been running aircooled 911's for quite a few years now, this is the current one.......










'92 964 C2. All original except KW v3 coilovers. Better than money in the bank.

We've done quite a bit of Euro touring in it.....










VT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Von Twinzig said:


> Been running aircooled 911's for quite a few years now, this is the current one.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi VT, *Wonderful*. More pics please.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> My other cars another TT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the warranty is up now so it was off to Awesome for a stage 2+ map  and OMG what a difference


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi VT, *Wonderful*. More pics please.
> Hoggy.


Here's a couple Hoggy.....



















And if you like engineering then you'd have loved this one.....










Turbocharged a normally aspirated 3.2 Carerra to make 370bhp/380lbs/ft and 1130kg. Bit of a missile.

VT


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> Been running aircooled 911's for quite a few years now, this is the current one.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!
I've got the 911 bug.... It's an itch that needs scratching


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Well for the last month or so I am lucky enough to have 2 x 400 bhp + TT's

Big massive grins


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

mwad said:


> Love it!
> I've got the 911 bug.... It's an itch that needs scratching


Brilliant cars and quite tricky to drive well. When you get it right it feels great. Aircooled prices have gone mad the last few years.

VT


----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

Currently, my only car is a 1.6TDI Fabia. 75ps remapped to 130ps which as the figures suggest is actually quite a drastic difference, but still not exciting enough, hence here looking for a QS TT. Still it is nice to tax it for £20 and fuel consumption usually nudges 55-60mpg. Think a 1.8T might be a fair bit different though.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

My daily ride for the past 8 months. (first ever bike) which means i no longer need to use my TT at all Monday to Friday 



And the other car


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Whatever Hertz or Avis give me when I collect at the airport on arrival most weeks.

In Oz next week, so hopefully something different, like a big Holden, but guess it will be a Camry or some other non descript Jap box.

Like going to the U.S. as often get big 4x4s or mustangs, challengers, etc, as have loads of points so get free upgrades.

Was in the Seychelles 3 weeks ago, got a Hyundai i-10 auto. Only thing they had when I arrived. Not good at all.


----------



## jameseyb (Feb 7, 2015)

Not a car... It's 54 plate VW T5 Transporter.

Big enough to fit dogs and bikes in and part converted so that I can sleep over in in comfortably when I'm on a range somewhere or out for a bike ride.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

An A3 Back Edition Quattro

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Not _technically_ mine, but I've got free reign to drive either whenever I want to, so they are in a way.

The current garage baby: 54k 2004 M3









And the daily chugger - 1.4 75bhp diesel! :lol: 









The other half is a design engineer, so the technical aspects of the A2's aluminium space frame appealed as much as the economy does.


----------



## P5ANL (Mar 11, 2015)

Some lovely motors in this thread


----------



## stox (Mar 12, 2015)

This.
But its sadly going, had it from new for just 12 months, great car.


----------



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

My daily! 1.9TDi



My track Slag! Cureently has no engine! Waiting for the 20v to come out the TT and go in!



Damage to the TT


The "Good" Side


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

not my other car as its my only car. 6n2 gti hope to sell up this car in the coming months and put the money towards a tt


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

My real toy!!!


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

This is my wife's wee mini, cleans up nice for a 08 plate.
(Though just managed to polish out a scrape on the bumper where some twat had hit it in Tesco's , and scarpered without even a thank you note :twisted: )
Shame the car's only a 1.4 so that we could get our daughter insured on it.
I'd imagine the 1.6 Cooper S would be good fun.


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

t'mill said:


>


Damn nice RS Turbo mate!

This is what keeps me out of the TT


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Have this for when the weather gets a bit better









And this for when the weather gets a lot better


----------



## stuff1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Both of these are old (but only a few months) sadly both of us side-graded except I got a clocked 330ci which appeared to have been a cut and shut so I lost £6k in a week hence I am now just driving a tdi SE a3 instead of the full fat S-Line version.

Mum now has a TT 150 vert which I think is a 180, some special audi blue color and special interior.

I was going to lease an RS3 but by the time I can afford to do that will be in 6 months or so, and they already stopped making them :/

Mums old car (why I joined the forum originally)








My old car


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

My new toy for the summer:


----------



## andyd1888 (Jul 8, 2014)

the other car


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

This is my main toy..










and the rest of the fleet..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc996TT (Mar 15, 2015)

my other baby, MK1 996 C2


----------

